# Animation des fenêtres



## adridego (6 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

je m'interresse de plus en plus à customiser mon mac, et j'ai beau faire des recherches, j'ai l'impression que ce que je cherche n'existe pas.
Voilà, je cherche un logiciel animant les fenêtres lors de leur ouverture ou de leur fermeture, comme dans Vista (je sais c'est honteux  ). L'équivalent XP serait WindowFX.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

@+


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

juste histoire de comprendre
 ca fait quoi comment effet ce machin sur windows?


_on est sur un forum principalement Mac , et m&#234;me si  beaucoup ici connaissons et utilisons windows , on ne piste  pas tous les trucs es  Vista_

un petit effort de ta part  explication , photos , liens


----------



## adridego (6 Mars 2007)

Ca serait difficile de transformer une animation en image...
Mais je vais expliquer plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment :
lors de l'ouverture d'une fen&#234;tre, une sorte de "zoom / fondu" la fait arriver sur le bureau.
Vous pouvez le voir sur cette vid&#233;o : http://youtube.com/watch?v=0fvkPAXLGyE
Je voulais savoir s'il &#233;tait possible d'utiliser de telles animations &#224; l'aide d'un logiciel dans mac os x.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

ya pas une d&#233;mo de cet effet qui se balade sur le web?


----------



## Alycastre (6 Mars 2007)

adridego a dit:


> Ca serait difficile de transformer une animation en image...
> Mais je vais expliquer plus précisément :
> lors de l'ouverture d'une fenêtre, une sorte de "zoom / fondu" la fait arriver sur le bureau.
> Vous pouvez le voir sur cette vidéo : http://youtube.com/watch?v=0fvkPAXLGyE
> Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser de telles animations à l'aide d'un logiciel dans mac os x.


Pas tout compris ???
Sinon, ben nous on a l'effet " Genie" depuis le Dock ...   Et même que si tu enfonces la touche Maj en même temps ..... on dirait presque du Vista


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2007)

Beurk ! J'ai plutôt impression que le "zoom fondu" c'est le PC qui rame à l'affichage.  

Enfin, chacun ses goûts...

Achète un PC "Vista Ultimate ready" et tu auras ton effet.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Euh quand même, en ayant connu WindowFx tu te rends compte que le but de ce logiciel était de rendre les effets de Os X ?

Sur Windows Vista je ne crois pas que l'intérêt des animations de fenêtres changent beaucoup (je l'ai Vista).


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Euh quand m&#234;me, en ayant connu WindowFx tu te rends compte que le but de ce logiciel &#233;tait de rendre les effets de Os X ?



Ah mais je proteste vivement 
Apr&#232;s avoir vu la vid&#233;o , je t&#233;moigne c'est radicalement different et nouveau
( D'ailleurs Microsoft le dit sans cesse,  donc c'est different et nouveau)

Car enfin dans un cas, sur Mac,  tu as Expos&#233; qui existe depuis des ann&#233;es et presente les fen&#234;tres entieres  sur un plan ( fen&#234;tres completes et cliquables  , ce que Mac est b&#234;te tout de m&#234;me,  et pas cool  ) ; alors que le giga outil Vista , lui presente une enfilade de bouts de fen&#234;tres  venant du fond ( un petit bout de fen&#234;tre c'est nettement plus pratique et cool ) une id&#233;e r&#233;volutionnaire


----------



## apenspel (7 Mars 2007)

Rhoooo, les sectaires :love:

C'est zoli, ces effets. Mais ça ne sert pas à grand chose, c'est vrai. Ou bien, à vendre des PCs puissants. Mais ça, Apple le fait aussi.


----------



## adridego (7 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai, ces effets ne servent à rien, à part faire joli, et c'est vrai que le mac en possède des jolis. Mais celui-là me plait et je ne connais pas de logiciel qui puisse le faire dans Mac OS X.
Je ne repartirais sous Windows pour rien au monde  mais ayant aussi chez moi un PC sous vista, je demandais simplement si mon Mac pouvait faire pareil......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Non c'est clair, non ?


----------

